# Daily Sheep Nutrional Requirements [Deleted]



## SheepGirl (Dec 12, 2013)

SheepGirl submitted a new resource:

Daily Sheep Nutrional Requirements - Table of nutrients required by your sheep



> From Nutrient Requirements of Sheep, Sixth Revised Edition, 1985
> 
> Table has been revised to take out kg weights.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 13, 2013)

SheepGirl updated Daily Sheep Nutrional Requirements with a new update entry:

More Tables From that Book



> LAMB PROTEIN REQUIREMENTS
> http://twinwillowacres.webs.com/LambProteinRequirements.pdf
> 
> MACROMINERAL AND MICROMINERAL REQUIREMENTS
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 14, 2015)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------

